# Rail to post joinery for four-poster bed



## chad_of_trees (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi all! I am in the process of designing a piece of wood furniture for a client, namely a four-poster style bed. My initial design included simple mortise and tenon joinery, with one tenoned side rail and one tenoned head/foot rail coming into 1" deep x rail height mortises at each post. In addition, I have two bed bolt connections at each end of the side rails, which are centered on the tenons. The client has indicated that they would prefer to see a rail to post connection that doesn't include hardware, but is easy to take apart. They have also indicated that a keyed mortise is out of the question, although they would like to stick with the mortise and tenon. Given these constraints I'm at a bit of a loss, since I don't believe that a simple unglued mortise and tenon is sufficient for the possible loads that may be applied during use. Any input from the community would be much appreciated.

[email protected]


----------



## scoopy (Feb 25, 2012)

Is there any way you could use a dowel to key the mortise and tenon together from the inside of the post, where it wont be seen? I would agree that not keying or using some form of hardware will not work. without using a tusk in the end of the tenon how will the bed stay tight and not wobble? Hmmmm.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome!

I finished a four poster last August. Used zero hardware.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/started-building-bed-26840/











Here's how I joined the rails to the posts.











I made wedged pegs to hold it together.


----------



## chad_of_trees (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks, this looks like a strong joint. Are you able to remove the wedged plugs fairly easily without damage to the plugs or post?

[email protected]


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, I made it to be disassembled easily.











From inside the frame, I can lever the wedges out with a screwdriver.


----------



## chad_of_trees (Apr 6, 2012)

Ingenious! This is a very nice detail, and likely the direction I will go. Thanks for the input, and have a Happy Easter!

Chad
[email protected]


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks. 

Check back often, we'd like to see progress updates, and pics.


----------



## chad_of_trees (Apr 6, 2012)

*One last thing...*

I noticed that there is no pin through the single tenon. How did you fix this member?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

That one was glued in place. He head board, and foot board were glued, the side rails were pegged.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Brink! Your work is inspiring. Downright cool.


----------

